# Exeter Racecourse - Devon Day today



## Tiddlypom (20 November 2016)

Fingers crossed that today's 'Devon Day' meeting survives the 2" of rain that was reported as falling in Exeter last night.

If it does, will any kind HHOer who is attending give an extra shout of support from me for the charity Clydesdale race? That will be a real spectacle.

Would love to have attended in person, I used to hack round there and attend PC camp back in the day, but it's a bit of a trek from these parts.

TIA, and wrap up warmly!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (20 November 2016)

Just seen this!!

Wished I could have gone.......

Am sure everyone had a super day!


----------



## Haniki (20 November 2016)

There's a video of the Clydesdale race on Facebook under Racing UK.


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 November 2016)

The weather was kind, being dry and sunny, and the going was 'soft', which was pretty damn good considering the flooding not so far away.

The big beasts were awesome. The video, (thanks Haniki), shows them in glorious action, but IMHO the jockey in yellow on no 11 was pretty free with his whip and with throwing his reins at his horse. I was expecting these generous draught animals to be ridden mostly on hands and heels tbh. Left a sour taste for me.

https://www.facebook.com/racinguk/videos/10153866496851736/


----------

